#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  aieee marks

## priyansh kaushal

hi, i may get abt 160 in aieee 2012....any chance of getting nit?





  Similar Threads: which college to go for after getting 130 marks in aieee?? my marks in aieee is 56 and i am PASS HSC OF MAHARASHTRA ... Which colleges can I get after scoring 57 marks in AIEEE? Which colleges can I get after scoring 55 marks in AIEEE? my marks in aieee is 12 and i am PASS HSC OF UP ...

----------


## abhijit007

yes.... nit silchar!!!!

----------


## priyansh kaushal

i hv heard aieee online exams r of 450 marks...is it true?

----------

